# I-Command



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just wanted to get everyones opinion on the i-command system.... I know they are sweet but is it worth the 1k???


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not in my opinion.
"if i were you" i would put that $1k towards a garmin 740s (bad a$$ unit btw) and run all my guages off of the garmin thru the nmea 2000 ;D


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Remember Cut that this is on a copperhead , so theres little to no room for all the guages if he runs a stereo , gps , switch pannel. I vote I-command.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

High and dry did it if i remember correctly.
Im pretty sure hes gonna get a gps anyways, so it would kill 2 birds with one stone , actually saving space.
Trust me i know how to fit 20lbs of ish into a 10lb bag on a skiff console.
Have you seen mine? ;D


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol no i havent , Just on my copperhead even with I-command its TIGHT.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I really wish I had the hindsight to get the I command. I use a dipstick for fuel level, lol! Anyways, I'm going the NMEA route with my HDS, which requires the NMEA starter kit, etc. It's always $$$ with a boat.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

whats this NMEA2000 thing??? and wow that 740s is close to 1k


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I'll tell u what I know, or at least what I think I know.   I'm no expert, but my understanding is that both the I command and gps systems need a NMEA hub to plug all the sensors into ( fuel flow, engine info from engine, water pressure etc.). So one can't just plug a fuel flow sensor straight into the I command or gps; it has to go into a NMEA network first, then plugged into gps or I command. Why, no idea. Hopefully Cutrunner or someone else can explain this better.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Matlatcha: your still not understanding me. If you go the nmea 2000 route you wont need guages..
Thus saving space, and spending the $ on a better gps unit that can do both jobs and more.
The 740s is basically a sized down 5212.

Yes, you need to buy the bus that basically connects your engine readings (tach, fuel flow,temp, water pressure)from the computer of your etec to the garmin.

This route would still be cheaper than buying the i-comman guages and a 441s garmin for examle.
You would also have less clutter, and a much better unit.

Also ive heard some bad testimonials about the i-command guages.
Just do a search on thehulltruth.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Like i said, pm "high and dry adventures"


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if you could flush mount that garmin and add the nmea 2000?? I don't have a clue of how much real estate the consoles can hold.. Also can you use ANY garmin with that nmea 2000 or do they have to be at a certain level?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

They have to be a certain level. I believe (im not an electronics guy) the 740 is the lowest version offering nmea 2000.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I know what the Nmea setup is..I'm not sure if I have it or not but I get all my gauge readings on my garmin and it's the 541s. Gauges,nmea,etc it's all a personal preference.


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

Not sure why it is $1000. You have to have a NMEA network and I use 1 large gauge only. No other gauge is needed in my opinion. I have a 740s networked but typically do not fumble through the menu while running to see engine stats. I put another post on NMEA just now, check it too.


----------

